# Happy States



## EM_PS (Nov 12, 2009)

Mormonism, here i come! (not)



> CultureThe Well-Being of 50 U.S. StatesBy Jeanna Bryner, Senior Writer
> 
> posted: 10 November 2009 08:08 am ET
> 
> ...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 12, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> Mormonism, here i come! (not)


Of course Utah is happy...they scored 69 on the happy scale.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 12, 2009)

Isn't doing a 69 in Mormonism a sin? j/k


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm surprised we're as high as 8th. It's kind of a fast paced, high stress rat racein these parts.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 12, 2009)

I know I'm happier than Mississippians. This list is flawed.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 12, 2009)

I was happier in West Virginia than I am in Illinois. The list is definitely flawed.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 12, 2009)

for sure its flawed...a list from 2 years ago w/ similar 'criteria' listed Utah at the bottom (i'll have to see if i can find it...)


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 12, 2009)

here it was. . .of course :wv: made the bottom again(!)



> How sad is your state? Depression rates rankedSurvey says Utah has the blues but South Dakota's days are bright
> 
> By Melissa Dahl
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 12, 2009)

Woo-hoo! We're midpack! Usually sunny SC is down at 49 or 50 in rankings.


----------



## cement (Nov 12, 2009)

with 8 points range between 1st and 50th, I'd say that we are pretty happy overall.


----------



## jmbeck (Nov 12, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I know I'm happier than Mississippians. This list is flawed.


This was obviously taken after Halloween.

Bulldogs 31 - Wildcats 24

I'm pretty happy. I'm not smart enough to know any better.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 12, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> This was obviously taken after Halloween.
> Bulldogs 31 - Wildcats 24
> 
> I'm pretty happy. I'm not smart enough to know any better.


When the Wildcats lose, I get happier.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe they better check Ohio again now that [SIZE=14pt]we're getting casinos!!![/SIZE]


----------



## ALBin517 (Nov 12, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> for sure its flawed...a list from 2 years ago w/ similar 'criteria' listed Utah at the bottom



lusone: because I can't believe having multiple wives would lead to happiness


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 12, 2009)

I live in teh 44th happiest state.

Happiness is over-rated. Bah. ld-025:


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 12, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I know I'm happier than Mississippians. This list is flawed.


I dunno about that. I seem happier than you.



ETA: I bet we fall so low on the scale due to the prevalence of unhealthy habits such as smoking. I don't know what that has to do with being happy.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Nov 12, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I dunno about that. I seem happier than you.
> 
> 
> ETA: I bet we fall so low on the scale due to the prevalence of unhealthy habits such as smoking. I don't know what that has to do with being happy.



The list is flawed, but it just depends on how you look at it. People's culture directly effects how much they will complain or not complain about their actual situations.

My personal experience has been that people from Appalachians and the South have little problem telling you whats wrong about their personal lives.

The same cannot be said about Mormons, I grew up with many, some that now live back in Utah, those families just (generally) aren't going to say anything is wrong at all, -even if it is.

They are quite a bit more private and dare I say it,........ uptight.

Plus alot of people seem to move out west to get away from something they didn't like in the East so it makes sense that they are "happier" out West.


----------



## frazil (Nov 13, 2009)

:BS:


----------

